# please help! 8 week old kennel cough!



## Annushka (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi everyone. Hoping to find some help here. I've been through I guess all related threads, but still something missing.
We got a 8 week old adorable girl last Sat. She was all fine, great and everything.
It all started on Mon. At 3 am she started hacking and coughing like wants to throw up but doesn't. We were worried of course and thought something stuck in her throat that we cant' reach. it was all for those day.
It happened again on Tue same time. We were started suspecting it's kennel cough. We took her to the vet she said yes, it might be the mild kennel cough and as long as there is no white foam, it'll pass its course.
She was drinking good, eating, pooping and very playful.
It seemed like on next day it almost gone.
We took her to the vet again yesterday because she started coughing really often, like every 5 min. Still good eating though. vet measure the temp and it was 102.9. He gave us antibiotics and pills from cough.
Also the head shiver started, but just a little.
So today, she didn't even finish her breakfast which she usually inhales in like 2-3 min, rests and sleeps a lot which is obviously due to cough and fever, drinks and pees a lot. She has a nasal discharge too. And from time to time she touches her eyes and nose with paws, and couple of time she was scratching them.And her head is shiver like she would have a tic or something. Body is fine, only head is shaking. And when I try to pet her head she just lean away as I would have in mind to hit her or something(which of course we're not doing).
What bothers me is a head shiver and the thing that she touches her eyes. I gave her a tiny bit of honey just to smooth her throat. so she's not coughing now that often.
Could these all be just kennel cough or it might be something else?

thanks a lot!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I would take her back to the vet immediately. She sounds very sick. And a pup that young can get so many different things. Has she gotten her first rounds of shots? (Parvo, distemper, influenza, etc). Make sure she is drinking water - they can also get very dehydrated very easily at that age. Good luck - but please call your vet.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Annushka said:


> Hi everyone. Hoping to find some help here. I've been through I guess all related threads, but still something missing.
> We got a 8 week old adorable girl last Sat. She was all fine, great and everything.
> It all started on Mon. At 3 am she started hacking and coughing like wants to throw up but doesn't. We were worried of course and thought something stuck in her throat that we cant' reach. it was all for those day.
> It happened again on Tue same time. We were started suspecting it's kennel cough. We took her to the vet she said yes, it might be the mild kennel cough and as long as there is no white foam, it'll pass its course.
> ...



I don't have much advice other than to go back to the vet immediately. And also wondering whether she is up to date on vaccinations for an 8 week old puppy. Where did you get her? If from a breeder, you must have record of her vaccinations. 


Keep us posted. Good luck.


----------



## Annushka (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you very much for your responses! We got her from the breeder and she had all her 8 week shots.
Took her to the vet today. He said there is no fever which is good, her ears and eyes are clear, so as heart and lungs.
Why is she shivering her head? no idea. May be because if antibiotics? The vet said she's fine and give the medications another day and hopefully she'll feel better. 
When I was ready to drive home, she gave me a runny poop. So I went back to vet and he said if she have runny poop again today or tomorrow we might switch to other antibiotics.
it was no blood in the poop, so whew. Maybe just reaction to medicine, she's so young.
But she didn't want to eat when we come home. I'll give it another try and hour later or two. But if she still refuse, what can I give her? Or if she doesn't want to eat then just let it go and wait until she feels better?
She's drinking a lot, so I guess this is good.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have to say, it's the head shaking that worries me. But I'm glad you took her back to the vet. I'd give her tummy a chance to settle. Hold off feeding for 12 hours. If she seems interested in eating after that, give her some plain white rice (cooled off to luke warm). If she does okay on that, mix a little bit of kibble in with some rice for the next meal. The rice will help firm up her poop and settle her tummy. But if the head shaking continues, I'd find a different vet to get a second opinion.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

If she's still not normal (e.g. nasal/ocular discharge, lethargy, anorexia) today, I'd strongly recommend taking her back to the vet ASAP. Head shaking/tremors doesn't fit with kennel cough...but it could with distemper.

Overview of Canine Distemper: Canine Distemper: Merck Veterinary Manual
https://www.avma.org/public/PetCare/Pages/Canine-Distemper.aspx


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you are dealing with your baby's illness. We have 12-week-old Golden girl and she also had an episode of runny stools after she came home. Some of that can be a change in water and just the stress of leaving her mom. Some breeders say that's the hardest day of a puppy's life.

The best remedy that I know of for loose stools is canned pumpkin. Make sure it is 100% pumpkin, without the spices that come in pumpkin pie filling. Add a tablespoon to her food and watch for improvement. You can go up to 2 tablespoons with each meal if needed.

The head-shaking and pulling away from your hands sounds like she may have an ear infection. Check her ears for black wax, reddened skin, and unusual warmth. If present, your vet should check her ears.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Annushka (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you guys for all your answers!
The vet actually did check her ears and eyes on Sat and said they are all clear.
We missed a one dose of antibiotics on Fri cause she didn't eat and was head shivering, we were just afraid to give her medications. On next day breeder told us that that was wrong and we should gave her the pill even on empty stomach. But the head shivering stopped. But on Sat we took her to the vet again on morning, cause she didn't sleep and drink and eat. We were really worried and she made those sounds kinda in the middle between gagging and hiccaps, for me sounded more like monkey sound or if she would laughing scary. And that was all night and morning. Vet checked her temp and that was 104. I asked him about distemper because of that head tic she had on Fri. He said that he wouldn't 100% sure to say that it's not distemper. Anyway, he put us on dyxocylin and said if she'll not feeling better next day he suggests to put her mb in hospital 24/7 to monitor her. She was crying all day, night, next morning like nonstop. She was really exhausted, she literally falling asleep like even standing but couldn't really sleep because something was bothering her and she waked her self up with crying. We were kinda freaked out, because we didn't know what's going on, she still had a fever despite antibiotics, we tried to cool her down with damp cloth, giving pills and electrolyte solution to keep her hydrated. We woke up every couple hours to check if she's ok because that was nonstop crying. Next morning she still had fever. And we didn't know what's going on and that is impossible that we made her sick because the only outside she's been was our backyard since we got her. And she started coughing the next day we got her. We were kinda stressed and worried, especially because it's a little puppy, and their health and immune system not that strong. So breeder suggested to bring the puppy to her and take her back home when she's ok. And from the first look she said that it could be inner ear infection cause she was kinda dizzy, shaking her head and pulled the head down on the sides. Maybe some fluids from nasal discharge got to inner ear. That would explain her behavior for the past few days. But she'll take her to the vet today to make sure and do the blood test to make sure it's not lyme disease cause she had couple ticks before we took her home.
So we're hoping she'll feel better soon, it was hard to watch her suffer and to do everything you can to make her feel better and nothing was working.
Everyday that was new and different symptoms. But the breeder said she was sleeping and drinking a little water by her self which is a HUGE improvement for the couple of days.
Thank you for all you feedbacks!
I'll keep updating as how she's doing.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It sounds like she should be at the vet - not with the breeder. I really hope she gets the care she needs. Baby puppies can be so vulnerable.


----------



## Annushka (Jun 4, 2016)

I think she's getting care she needs. that was an update from breeder. She's sleeping and drinking on her own, which is good. Seems better, but not well. And breeder's vet told that she has respiratory infection, not kennel cough. I'm just praying she doesn't have a distemper.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Annushka said:


> I think she's getting care she needs. that was an update from breeder. She's sleeping and drinking on her own, which is good. Seems better, but not well. And breeder's vet told that she has respiratory infection, not kennel cough.* I'm just praying she doesn't have a distemper*.


That's the only reason I was saying maybe she should be at the vet, not simply at the breeder's. In case it is something worse. When do you get her back yourself? I'd be going crazy with worry.


----------



## Annushka (Jun 4, 2016)

We were being in touch with the breeder all that time. She was not getting better. And yesterday she told us that she still has a high fever, she's on IV fluids and spending day with breeder's vet. She said there is no way she's giving us back that puppy even if she survives and feel better because high fever could make damage to her brain and neurological health and it could be health issues in the future so she's keeping puppy with her. But she said she will give us puppy from upcoming litter that she's having.
that is so heartbreaking and really sad because April is a wonderful dog and it's sad knowing that she suffers and nobody can tell why this is happening.
She's our first dog and I hope it's not a bad sigh that we shouldn't have dog at all...(((
But we realized how important it is to find a good breeder. We're thinking our breeder is amazing! She's been very helpful and worried and supportive when we tried to make April feel better by ourselves. She didn't disappear and even said to bring dog back to her and were updating us with her health.
Nobody knows where she could possibly pick up this illness, but I guess sometimes it happens.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Sweet girl I'm with you, it would make me crazy not to be with my ailing pup. I had a rescue that came down with distemper (not saying that's what this is) and spent every single day sitting with him for hours. Little did I know it would lead to a job offer in the future, but just couldn't stand the idea of him being there without a familiar face... and he wasn't a baby puppy! I might have shown up with a cot to stay overnight it had been!

I lost my 4 yr old golden earlier this year and the vet (a new guy, mine retired) let me take my girl home every night. She spent the days receiving IV fluids and medication but numbers were so bad on the blood work I didn't want her to pass up there in a strange place alone. Neurotic? Maybe...

At least the breeder did get a 2nd opinion with her vet but really surprised she is exposing everyone in her environment to whatever it is this pup has. My heart goes out to you during this stressful time and pray you puppy improves soon. Thinks can happen so quickly for puppies, good or bad. Hang in there and hope you will let us know the progress.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I am very sorry to hear about all that you and your poor pup have been going through. 

It is obviously between you and your breeder, but if you want April back, I'm not sure I agree with the breeder's assessment that it would not be a good idea. Without a definitive diagnosis, you have no idea whether or not there will be long term consequences. A fever of 104 is not all that high that I would be concerned about subsequent neurological damage. Has it gone higher, that's the only number I recall seeing? I would recommend talking to a veterinarian about potential long term neurological or other consequences, rather than the breeder's gut feeling. I am not sure, from a legal standpoint, what the situation is if you want the pup back but the breeder has her and won't relinquish her. 

Sending good thoughts to you and her.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Just an FYI in case you didn't know... normal temp for a dog is around 102. I'm sorry you are having to go through all this, it's not you... puppies sometimes get sick, don't blame yourself.


----------



## Annushka (Jun 4, 2016)

You guys are amazing! So supportive and great! Thank you so so much!!!
Even though we got attached to April in a week, we don't want to risk her health in the future. With the breeder she's in good hands for sure and she has all the experience and knowledge to take care of her.
I hope our experience with next puppy will be better and less stressful.
Her temp was around 103.4-104, so I guess that's fever already.
I don't know if this got higher breeder just told us she's still having it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope the puppy recovers. Do you mind me asking, where do you live?


----------



## Annushka (Jun 4, 2016)

mylissyk said:


> I hope the puppy recovers. Do you mind me asking, where do you live?


 We live in NJ


----------

